# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  سكن طلاب مجاني

## جميل الشريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تعلن جمعية دار الايمان الخيرية عن توفر شواغر سكن طلاب مجاني بالقرب من الجامعة الأردنية
السكن يوفر للطلاب جو دراسي مناسب وخدمة المبيت والأطعام بجو اسري مميز
لا نشترط بالملتحقين بالسكن سوى الخلق الحسن والتفوق العلمي بغض النظر عن المستوى المادي
للاستفسار يرجى مراسلتي على ايميل j.alshareef@yahoo.com
او موبايل رقم 0795938563

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

